# living in seville



## scotcheddiemarble (Jul 27, 2010)

hi there, i would like some views on living in seville,property prices,cost of living for a family of four and good non fee paying schools in a nice town with a good expat community.An ideal property would be a detached 4 bedroom in good area,as a guide for priceing.Thanks eddie


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

scotcheddiemarble said:


> hi there, i would like some views on living in seville,property prices,cost of living for a family of four and good non fee paying schools in a nice town with a good expat community.An ideal property would be a detached 4 bedroom in good area,as a guide for priceing.Thanks eddie


Hi Eddie, I dont know the prices of properties in Seville, altho being a fairly nice town I would imagine they're not going to be cheap - that said you will get what you pay for. Cost of living in Spain as a rule of thumb is probably not far from what you pay in the UK. Hopefully, someone who lives there or knows will "fill you in" with more details. State schools in Spain are free but they are Spanish so the lessons and curriculum are all spanish, but if your children are young enough (under 10) they should adapt fairly well. If you want an english speaking school then you're looking at paying for an international

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

what jo said re schooling


have a look at this for rental prices

it gives lots of different areas in Sevilla, but I'm afraid I don't know it personally

Pisos en alquiler en toda España - Enalquiler.com


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi Eddie, we live in Seville province. Sevilla is a great city, but very expensive. If you come out of the city you can get reasonably priced property. A 3 bed country property with pool for about 160k.

If there is anything you want to know about any of the surrounding areas, please ask.


----------



## scotcheddiemarble (Jul 27, 2010)

thanks all for the advice you gave.Eddie


----------

